# My absconded hive



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Not here. Your mentor is right - wait until spring. Good luck. -james


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I would say to get another mentor if they give you advice and you think you need to double check it.


----------



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Leave them alone until Spring and get them out on nice warm day.
Regarding feeding, well if you are able to put some syrup close to the 
comb and cluster then do it.
I personally would just leave them and in Spring I would get them out.


----------



## jtanguay (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks all. My mentor is wonderful, I'm just impatient.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

If you remove them now, they wont make it through your winter. You will more than likely invest your time and money and end up with nothing in return except starved, dead bee's come spring.

If you leave them alone you may get a great spring build up and end up with twice as many bee's for your time!!


----------



## jtanguay (Jun 23, 2011)

April is coming! Should I get a hive ready for them? I have some cardboard nucs. I've read about trying to take comb and sandwich it between frames. I'll do some research but any advice would by great. Thanks.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

I got to work with a really experienced beek recently, and he saved the brood comb this way: get some empty frames, a staple gun and some cotton string. The string needs to be soft enough that you can break it by pulling it between your two hands. Nylon doesn't work. Run the string in an accordion pattern from the top corner to the bottom, up and down, eventually to the other top corner on one side. When you are pulling out the comb, lay it in the frame, and when you have it filled, staple string onto the open side in the same manner. The bees will attach the comb to the frame and discard the string. Cheaper and easier than trying to sandwich comb!

Reading my description, it seems unclear, I will try to post a photo later!


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I use rubber bands. The bees remove them for the most part after they have repaired the combs a few weeks later.


----------

